# cherry eye?



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Ive read alittle about this and I'm pretty sure the brother of my dog who belongs to a friends has this. Now I know that it probably needs surgery but does any one know about messaging it back into place? I read something about this and wanted to see if any one new more about this or any other ways to take care of it sort of going to the vet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That almost never works, there is another surgery that has the vet tuck it back into place but those don't work most the time either. The best surgery for Cherry Eye is to just remove the duct and it is a simple procedure and takes literal minutes to preform. It is hereditary so if you are planning to breed your dog at all you really need to think of that. I have had several rescues have cherry eye and have seen it many times when I was a tech, it is easy to treat and needs surgery.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

Agreed. I'm not sure how much it costs now,but a few years ago it was like $300. Not to bad,but not cheap either.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I think there are varying degrees of seriousness with cherry eye. When Roxy was younger, she had a problem with it in one of her eyes. The vet just gave her some saline solution eye drops and we gave her some rest and it's been fine for years. Every now and again it's only _just_ visible after a hard workout but for all intents and purposes it's sorted.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

http://http://www.petwave.com/Dogs/Dog-Health-Center/Ear-and-Eye-Disorders/Cherry-Eye/Treatment.aspx

This is a pretty good article on cherry eye.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> That almost never works, It is hereditary so if you are planning to breed your dog at all you really need to think of that.


Thanks that what I was curious about. Its not my dog but but a brother of mine that a friend has I let him know not to breed him when I told him about mine having red mange but I let him know anyways. I had never had the thought about breeding mine even before the red mange


Xiahko said:


> Agreed. I'm not sure how much it costs now,but a few years ago it was like $300. Not to bad,but not cheap either.


I had let him know I just wasnt sure if he would fork out the cash or not sounds like he is going to try to get it fixed though



aus_staffy said:


> I think there are varying degrees of seriousness with cherry eye.


Ya its real bad pooped out all the way so he has to have surgery


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> I think there are varying degrees of seriousness with cherry eye. When Roxy was younger, she had a problem with it in one of her eyes. The vet just gave her some saline solution eye drops and we gave her some rest and it's been fine for years. Every now and again it's only _just_ visible after a hard workout but for all intents and purposes it's sorted.


That's a good point, General has a small cherry eye but only noticeable after a hard workout. Not bad enough for surgery but when they pop all the way out.... time to get it fixed.


----------

